

UBC Researchers: why the brain loses capacity to re-grow connections - r7000
http://www.brainmysteries.com/research/Researchers_Discovery_Could_Rejuvenate_the_Brain.asp

======
extension
_Drugs that could promote neural plasticity could potentially treat a wide
range of neurological disorders, as well as boost the effects of other
treatments under investigation._

Just for once, I'd like to hear one of these things say that the discovery
could lead to mind blowing lifestyle drugs for everybody. Has it really become
so politically incorrect to suggest that we might use science to enhance our
lives instead of just helping sick people, or is it just lack of imagination?

~~~
psyklic
The problem with drugs are their side effects. It's not ethical to allow human
experiments when the only positive of a drug is "it's fun."

~~~
jamesbritt
'It's not ethical to allow human experiments when the only positive of a drug
is "it's fun."'

Not even if all parties (ha ha) involved are aware of the purpose of the drug
and agree to the experiment anyway?

Fun is a legit ambition.

~~~
psyklic
I highly doubt it would ever pass a medical ethics review board, and these are
necessary for the FDA to approve it for commercial sale. They look at whether
the pros outweigh the potential cons. If the only pro is "fun", this is
unlikely to happen. But philosophically, I agree with you haha :(

~~~
MaysonL
Just call it an "anti-depressant".

------
dejb
So it sounds like if you want to increase the level of growth of new neural
connection you would risk losing some (many) of the old ones have have formed.
That would be an interesting tradeoff. Definitely somewhere to tread lightly.

